# Signs of them being bonded



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

I've got 4 tiels in a cage what are the signs of them being bonded?
Also would 2 pairs breed happily in the same cage( if big enough) happily?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Here is an article on teh subject of tiels being bonded. Not sure about the cage question.

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?p=340169#post340169


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

As to the cage question, no. I tried that, and it ended up in fights, even with the cages at the same height. There's just not enough room. Its best if they are each in their own cage. Its for the baby's sake as well, if the parents get in a fight in the box, the babies could get trampled. So I would definitely go with two separate cages for breeding.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ah right thanks  is a tough one lol the male always wants to be with the female in most cases but unsure about the hen wanting to be with his haven't seen them preen. If I get the female out and bring her to another room the male calls to her she calls back and he follows

Then with a diff pair the male asks to be preened yet then the possible hen doesn't and just sits there plus I think she's partially sighted.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The 2nd pair doesn't sound bonded but the first pair does.


----------



## klaviary (Apr 7, 2010)

Bonded or not, two pairs in the same cage often ends up with one dominant pair controlling both nestboxes.  You may also get one dominant male mating both hens. Parentage, no matter who is sitting and feeding the babies is always sketchy this way.  Good luck!


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Lol yeah was just curious about breeding 2 pairs in a cage my cage isn't big enough. 

So guess I have to keep an eye on tiger and her mate and see how they go when the season comes


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

This is a pic of the first 2







the boy







my lil girl


----------

